# Looking for Jumper Barn in Ontario, near Mississauga



## kpams (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi!! Need some help if you would know of anything like this please  

I'm looking for a good jumper barn near Mississauga, Ontario Canada- got a few options I'm looking for, a horse to lease for a month with an indoor arena since I'll be there in the winter, and/or working student opportunities. 

I jump up to 1.20m classes, but I'd be happy with even a horse that jumps 1m but with educated flatwork - I'm just concerned with continuing to ride and hopefully finding a good coach to work with. 

I'll be in Canada starting mid-Feb! I'm there every year so I was hoping to find someplace I can come back to each year  

Please let me know if you know of any stables near the area! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Try this site http://www.horse.on.ca/membership/horse_facilities/hfc_facilities.html


----------

